# Russian jets Buzz the U.S.S. Reagan



## Ibndoo (Nov 25, 2014)

Russian warplanes buzz USS Ronald Reagan | Fox News


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If the Russians attack does the White House blame Israel? Or is it Bush's fault?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

They did not think it much of a threat.
Reason? They let them get in that close, a sea skimmer could have been launched miles away if there was hostile intent.
It is the escort ships that are responsible for the carrier's security and radar intercept iff.
The alert aircraft would have been launched long before the bombers showed up on the carrier's AMDR or AN/SPS-48G system. 
Those escorts would have had plenty of warning of the approach, you can be sure that the standard missiles were in a ready status.
At the range the bombers were at, the carriers ciws mk15 would have shreded them.
Also, The radar net in Japan would have alerted the ships well in advance.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

What the military needs to develop is better paint ball technology... When these "games" are played just hit the bottom of the plane in red, white and blue paint... Make a good laugh...

But nothing to worry about, the us navy will be doing the sane thing to Russian ships... Its such a common thing, the only reason it would have made news would be a reporter was on board at the time...


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Our team must have been sleeping if a bear bomber got within one mile. They are noisy and slow. Christmas I could hear them old hags from 20 miles I bet.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

!/3 of their crap in Syria has failed in the dusty conditions of the county. Their tanks were chopped up by out a-10's. The bear 's teeth are not very sharp....


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> If the Russians attack does the White House blame Israel? Or is it Bush's fault?


No I believe it's Fox News turn.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

pheniox17 said:


> What the military needs to develop is better paint ball technology... When these "games" are played just hit the bottom of the plane in red, white and blue paint... Make a good laugh...
> 
> But nothing to worry about, the us navy will be doing the sane thing to Russian ships... Its such a common thing, the only reason it would have made news would be a reporter was on board at the time...


have you seen the russian flag ?

Resultat av Googles bildsökning efter http://www.russian-translation-pros.com/img/flag-russia-big.jpg


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> If the Russians attack does the White House blame Israel? Or is it Bush's fault?


If the Russian's attack, its all part of BHOzo's plan. He has more "flexibility" now, after the election. I'm sure BHOzo will be safe and well rewarded by his comrades...


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> have you seen the russian flag ?
> 
> Resultat av Googles bildsökning efter http://www.russian-translation-pros.com/img/flag-russia-big.jpg


How are are you new "immigrants" treating your women?

https://majorityrights.com/weblog/comments/muslim_rape_wave_in_sweden/


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> How are are you new "immigrants" treating your women?
> 
> https://majorityrights.com/weblog/comments/muslim_rape_wave_in_sweden/


In a few years his daughter will be chained up in the house wearing a burka as her husband mohammed has "relations" with a goat.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> have you seen the russian flag ?
> 
> Resultat av Googles bildsökning efter http://www.russian-translation-pros.com/img/flag-russia-big.jpg


Then it makes the game more politically correct on both sides, don't want to start a war now do we??


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I guess their definition of being buzzed is different from mine. I thought that the planes flew low and fast near the carrier. The bombers were a mile away. Also those bombers are not even fast enough to be able to buzz anything. You need to be flying supersonic to buzz anything. This is more of a fly by from a mile away


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> How are are you new "immigrants" treating your women?
> 
> https://majorityrights.com/weblog/comments/muslim_rape_wave_in_sweden/


that is just bullcrap gone wild. There is a lot of problems with immigration yes, and the situation is far from ok, but increased crime... not so much.

https://www.bra.se/bra/bra-in-english/home/crime-and-statistics.html


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sweden on the way to self-destruction? - Europe - News - Arutz Sheva



> Sweden has the fastest growing population in Europe, due nearly totally to the influx of Arabs and Muslims from the Middle East. At the same time, its crime rate has increased astronomically: In 1975, 421 rapes were reported to the police; in 2014, it was 6,620.
> 
> In comparison, Sweden's neighbor Denmark only had 7.3 rapes per 100,000 inhabitants in 2008, while Sweden had 53.2.
> 
> ...


Yup; nothing to see, here.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Denton said:


> Sweden on the way to self-destruction? - Europe - News - Arutz Sheva
> 
> Yup; nothing to see, here.


there are no "no go" zones in Sweden, and the whole thing is basiclly lies, except for that Hess thing, I think he got some fine.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Hmmm. Simple internet search pulled up a lot if dirt on Sweden problem with immigrants.. like this OLD article.

http://m.washingtontimes.com/news/2...y-christianity-exits-europe-crimina/?page=all

In Sweden, Muslim immigrants account for 5 percent of its population but commit 77*percent of its crime. Sweden's "rape crisis" is a direct result of an influx of Muslim "asylum seekers."

I'm sure it's gotten much worse since then. You should be against this stuff. Wake up man! They are going to destroy your culture!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Hmmm. Simple internet search pulled up a lot if dirt on Sweden problem with immigrants.. like this OLD article.
> 
> BETHANY BLANKLEY: As Christianity exits Europe, 'Criminal Muslims' fill void with rabid violence - Washington Times
> 
> ...


Once they arrive. It is too late.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Hmmm. Simple internet search pulled up a lot if dirt on Sweden problem with immigrants.. like this OLD article.
> 
> BETHANY BLANKLEY: As Christianity exits Europe, 'Criminal Muslims' fill void with rabid violence - Washington Times
> 
> ...


the article is full of shit and is spreading lies.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> the article is full of shit and is spreading lies.


Good luck then... There's literally hundreds of other articles all saying the same thing. Article from media outlets spanning the whole political spectrum. Just sayin.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> there are no "no go" zones in Sweden, and the whole thing is basiclly lies, except for that Hess thing, I think he got some fine.


Yeah, you keep telling yourself that everything is fine. maybe you will wake up long enough to see you or your own kids blood running into the street.
You socialist types everywhere fail to see the threat upon you, why?

Your not dealing with own kind, a refined people, but animals who want to destroy you and your culture.
The unwillingness to accept that will be your demise.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> Good luck then... There's literally hundreds of other articles all saying the same thing. Article from media outlets spanning the whole political spectrum. Just sayin.


The 20 Safest Cities In The World - Business Insider

Stockholm is regarded the 4th most safe city in the world. a quote from one of the links below: *Stockholm is the only non-Asian city in the top five in the personal safety category, which is led by Singapore.*

Yes there is a lots of articles lite the one you posted, but they are not accurate nor honest.

10 safest cities in the world - MarketWatch
The 20 Safest Cities In The World - Business Insider


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> The 20 Safest Cities In The World - Business Insider
> 
> Stockholm is regarded the 4th most safe city in the world. a quote from one of the links below: *Stockholm is the only non-Asian city in the top five in the personal safety category, which is led by Singapore.*
> 
> ...


Yea, I know Swede I am with you. All that stuff you read about the US is a bunch of baloney too. Everything over here is just fine and dandy.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Seems to me that places such as Sweden and Europe in general are a great place for the muslims to start. They all have their collective heads up their collective asses. Conquer the weak, ill informed, and unarmed first. We saved them from Germany twice in one century. However, we can not save them from their own misguided, we are the world, stupidity.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

What he said ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Seems to me that places such as Sweden and Europe in general are a great place for the muslims to start. They all have their collective heads up their collective asses. Conquer the weak, ill informed, and unarmed first. We saved them from Germany twice in one century. However, we can not save them from their own misguided, we are the world, stupidity.


Swedes are not unarmed. in Cities, by and large yes but there are plenty of guns here. Well, ok, you have more per capita. you rank no1 in the world in number of guns /person, we are number 9, but that is far from "unarmed"

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Number_of_guns_per_capita_by_country


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Wanna Bet?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> the article is full of shit and is spreading lies.


Swede my pal,

You and I both know that one of the main tenants of a "socialist" nation is the complicit media. Its well known that the Swedish media will sweep anything negative about muslimes, in Sweden, under the rug. You keep living your sweet little townhome life in your sweet little white part of Sweden, playing sweet little games like branball...while muslimes in the nastier parts of town create their islamic law areas. Your media will cover up. Some of our media will expose it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Swedishsocialist said:


> there are no "no go" zones in Sweden, and the whole thing is basiclly lies, except for that Hess thing, I think he got some fine.


Hess thing??? 
Here we have the freedom of speech, you fools allowed yourselves to be muzzled by the government? what a bunch of collective asses.
The thing here in the WH thinks like you and would like to shut us all up, but a nasty little piece of paper keeps getting in the way.
The top two rights drive him nuts, someday you wish you had both.
Yes, pull your security blanket over your head, everything is OK underneath it.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Wanna Bet?


Im off to work soon, but I never bet about money and such, but please do tell what bet you are thinking about.  Will respondin 12 - 24 hours


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> The 20 Safest Cities In The World - Business Insider
> 
> Stockholm is regarded the 4th most safe city in the world. a quote from one of the links below: *Stockholm is the only non-Asian city in the top five in the personal safety category, which is led by Singapore.*
> 
> ...


Funny, that market watch link listed 2 Australian cities, Sydney is controlled by asians, Melbourne is controlled by Greeks... And they are not safe cities, actually they are extremely dangerous... So for someone calling articles bull shit, I'm calling yours misinformed and biased..

Oh all 10 of those cities listed has huge tourist interests... Coincidence.. I think not


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Swede my pal,
> 
> You and I both know that one of the main tenants of a "socialist" nation is the complicit media. Its well known that the Swedish media will sweep anything negative about muslimes, in Sweden, under the rug. You keep living your sweet little townhome life in your sweet little white part of Sweden, playing sweet little games like branball...while muslimes in the nastier parts of town create their islamic law areas. Your media will cover up...


media is a problem yes, but are yours any better?

But I do live in one of theese areas, or in the proximity to one.

And yes, there is problems with immigrants creating their own enclaves, and other problems to. But nothing near what you guys seem to think, the things you are told are simply not accurate.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Swedes are not unarmed. in Cities, by and large yes but there are plenty of guns here. Well, ok, you have more per capita. you rank no1 in the world in number of guns /person, we are number 9, but that is far from "unarmed"
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Number_of_guns_per_capita_by_country


Do those statistics account for the availability of ammunition???

Denton I'm thinking this is a troll, doesn't even know enough about his own country to deliver a informed debate


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Swedes are not unarmed. in Cities, by and large yes but there are plenty of guns here. Well, ok, you have more per capita. you rank no1 in the world in number of guns /person, we are number 9, but that is far from "unarmed"
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Number_of_guns_per_capita_by_country


Well, That went zooming at supersonic speed over his head. ( Way Over ) Missed the point entirely. That's why they think socialism is a good thing I suppose.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> Well, That went zooming at supersonic speed over his head. ( Way Over ) Missed the point entirely. That's why they think socialism is a good thing I suppose.


Yes PO,

As long as they are getting free stuff from somebody else, they will defend it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> Do those statistics account for the availability of ammunition???
> 
> Denton I'm thinking this is a troll, doesn't even know enough about his own country to deliver a informed debate


I'm still working that out in my mind.

I've been wandering around boards for fifteen or sixteen years, now, and have had the opportunity to "observe" people from all over the world, including my own neck of the woods. I have noticed that people are programmed, to a great extent, and they don't even begin to have a clue. Two of the favorite mental programs are that things are fine, here, but elsewhere, no, and that our government is better than everyone else's.

Between government lies and media lies, I find it very hard to distinguish between trolls and the average citizen of western, industrialized nations.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Troll? Perhaps. Misguided? Yep. Misinformed? Most definitely. Unable to think or desern and process information without referring to his socialist programming? Absolutely. Can he think outside of the government established box? Nope. He is a programmed puppet of his government.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Most of us are. Most took the blue pill.


----------

